# Дайджест проект в России



## glad

*Хабаровск*
ЖК "Аквамарин".
Анна Дубровская·




Группа многоэтажных жилищно-общественных комплексов в элитном районе г. Хабаровска с хорошо развитой инфраструктурой в границах улиц Тургенева-Комсомольская-Амурский бульвар.
этажность 9-22 этажа
Современная архитектурная концепция
Современные материалы при строительстве
Обеспеченность машиноместами,
www.grant-khv.ru










Состояние.


SLASH_2 said:


> похоже Грант ДВ кран привез, скоро увидим будет чего или нет...


Проект ЖК "Аквамарин".


----------

